
Launching Openfolio on Product Hunt - wclax04
https://medium.com/@hal2001/launching-on-product-hunt-116a0f5c6cfd
======
kchoudhu
I've worked with several of the guys currently hacking on Openfolio in the
past, and I'm excited to see where their platform goes from here. The ability
to compare your decisions against those of some of the biggest names in
investment management is strangely attractive, and I find myself going back to
the site more and more frequently as time goes by.

In any event: congratulations on the launch!

~~~
hal2001
Thanks Kamil... appreciate it.

------
hal2001
Hey all, I'm the original author here. Would love to get your thoughts.

~~~
minimaxir
The article as a whole reads more like an advertisement for Product Hunt (e.g.
PH's history + metric) than a chronicle of your experience.

~~~
hal2001
Ha, well not intended to be that way. Our experience with PH was really pretty
positive so I guess that shows.

------
minimaxir
_Some may worry about obvious Silicon Valley echo chamber effects. This is a
community of early adopters who want to use products to solves their own
needs_

i.e. not the typical customers of your product.

